# DOMINICAN REPUBLIC - Stadium and Arena Development News



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

These are some of the stadiums in the Dominican Republic:


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

this froum is doing some crazy stuff


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quisqueya Stadium (Santo Domingo, D.N.)



























To be continued...


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Cibao Stadium (Santiago de los Caballeros)



























































































Note: A lot of the pics are old, notice that the big screen is missing. And the entrance was modified for the 2008 Caribbean World Series.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Santo Domingo Olympic Stadium (59,000 capacity by far the largest stadium in the Caribbean and one of the largest, ig not the largest, in Central America)


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Palacio de los Deportes Virgilio Travieso Soto en Santo Domingo:






























Cibao Arena (Santiago)


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

....


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

^^

Nice stadiums and more colourful... What are the capacities of arenas? (Palacio de los Deportes Virgilio Travieso Soto & Cibao Arena)


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

I think they should move the Florida Marlins to the D.R.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

NickRivers said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice stadiums and more colourful... What are the capacities of arenas? (Palacio de los Deportes Virgilio Travieso Soto & Cibao Arena)


Palacio de los Deportes Virgilio Travieso Soto- 9,800
Cibao Arena-10,000


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice sport halls kay:

What are the capacities of those sport halls?





jean1991 said:


> Palacio de los Deportes Virgilio Travieso Soto en Santo Domingo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

^^

As ElVoltageDR said, the capacities of the sport halls are:

Palacio de los Deportes: 9,800(Its going to be remodeled so its gonna get a good capacity bump)

Cibao Arena: 10,000


Baseball stadiums(Note: there are more than 8 baseball stadium throughout the country, im just posting the two most important)

Quisqueya Stadium: 22,000(there are plans for an upgrade that will turn this stadium into the baseball stadium with most capacity in Latin America, note: Cuba's Latinamerican stadium is believed to have a capacity of 40,000+, but that's not official)

Cibao Stadium: 20,000


Olympic Stadium:

Olympic Stadium Felix Sanchez: 59,000


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

there's no way the Olympic stadium can seat 50.000+ fans it looks more like in the low 30.000's


http://www.worldstadiums.com/middle_america/countries/dominican_republic.shtml

Stadiums in the
Dominican Republic 

A 3 Tenant/use City Stadium Capacity Built Seats 

DOM National Stadium Santo Domingo Estadio Felix Sanchez 27 000 1974 all-seater 
DOM Football-use Santiago Estadio La Barranquita 20 000 - - 

DOM Aguilas Cibaeñas Santiago Estadio Cibao 18 077 1958 - 
DOM Leones del Escogido Santo Domingo Estadio Quisqueya 14 000 1955 - 
DOM Tigres del Licey Santo Domingo Estadio Quisqueya 14 000 1955 - 
DOM Gigantes del Cibao SF/Macorís Estadio Julian Javier 12 000 - - 
DOM Toros del Este La Romana Estadio Francisco Michelli 10 000 - - 

DOM Basketball-use Santo Domingo Palacio de los Deportes 9 800 1974 - 
DOM Estrellas Orientales SP/Macorís Estadio Tetelo Vargas 8 000 - - 
DOM Football-use La Vega Estadio Olímpico 7 200 - - 
DOM Multi-use Santo Domingo Carlos Teo Cruz Coliseum 7 000 1996 - 
DOM Baseball-use Santo Domingo Softball Stadium 5 000 - - 
DOM Volleyball-use Santo Domingo Volleyball Pavilion 5 000 - - 
DOM Bullfight-use Santo Domingo La Feria Oval 4 000 - - 





© World Stadiums - Copyright Policy - Privacy Policy - Design by E40 Projects 

Do you want to be taller? Bugarri Shoes invisibly increase your height up to 10cm/4"!


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

The official capacity for sport activities is 45,00. But its capacity for concerts ,which is its primary use, is 59,000. When there is a concert 6,000 seats have to be disables because of the area that is used for the stage and 20,000 people can stand in the field. So, 45,000-6,000= 39,000....39,000+20,000=59,000.

Source(in spanish):http://www.ticketexpress.com.do/Mapa.asp?key=25


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic- Juan Marichal Sports Complex*

Estadio Quisqueya is the Sports and Cultural Center Juan Marichal
The project is in principle a total amount U.S. $ 115 million

SANTO DOMINGO. The construction of the Sports and Cultural Center Juan Marichal are expected to begin late next month with the construction of a building of 1,700 parking of $ 23.5 million.

The project, whose total amount in principle reached U.S. $ 115 million includes the refurbishment and expansion of the Quisqueya stadium, construction of a hotel of 150 rooms, six towers of apartments, a shopping mall, two office towers, a museum and a boulevard .

Joaquin Gerónimo, general manager of the National Bank of Development and Production of the Housing (BNV), revealed that they are awaiting the transfer of land to the entity that manages, though National Property sent a letter to the executive branch to send The request for approval to Congress.

The project will be built in an area of 42.462 square meters in the block covered by the avenues Tiradentes, San Cristóbal, Rafael Fernández Domínguez Pepillo and Salcedo in the Ensanche La Fe

Construction work will take three years. The league will be moved to the Mercedes Avenida Jacobo Majluta at the entrance to the airport Higuero **. The Colosseum Boxing is not touched.

The official explained that the work in the park Quisqueya begin the day after the conclusion of the next championship. The stadium's capacity will be expanded to 10.500 seats totaling 25,000.

In addition, the stadium will have 28 luxury boxes and a press box of 400 square meters. The cost of the work in the stadium reached U.S. $ 14.5 million.

He explained that work on the park not interrupt the conclusion of games.

The BNV, as an entity of public capital, will provide an amount of money that yesterday was not specified in the project. Both the hotel and the shopping center and the towers will be sold. The State will be the baseball park, the museum and the boulevard.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## edward77x (Sep 26, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## JUANMIGUELRD (Mar 18, 2007)

WOWW ESTA MORTAL


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## voidale (Jun 12, 2009)

edward77x said:


> Great news!


very nice thank you!


----------



## Jun10r (Oct 17, 2009)

*SANTIAGO - Dominican Republic - Arena del Cibao (8,768)*

*Gran Arena del Cibao*

The Palacio de los Deportes del Cibao or Gran Arena del Cibao Dr. Oscar Gobaira, is a 8,768-seat multi-purpose arena in Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic, built in 1978. The arena has a capacity of 8,768 seats consisting of 7,000 regular seats, 668 comfortable armchairs and 1,100 luxury seats that are fully reclinable. The arena has a modern acoustic system, which has 16 speakers and 10 monitors. The arena was remodeled for the Basketball Team of the Dominican Republic, in accordance with the requirements of FIBA. The cost of the renovations amounted to about $528,000,000RD. The arena is also used for other purposes, for example it is believed that it may host the Miss Dominican Republic Universe 2010.


----------



## Jun10r (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Great arena, and a REAL improvement of what it was before the renovations, my only complain are the seat colors...they should have settled in one color, not that rainbow they have going on there.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

This arena is too small to have it's own thread. Only 10K+ arenas are allowed.


----------

